# Has Anyone Built The Area 51 Fling Saucer Yet ?



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Has anyone built the area 51 flying saucer yet ? if so, how was it to build ?i have a chance to get one and would like to know how good a kit it is. here is a picture of the one i am talking about.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Built one a few years ago for my son - pretty straightforward assembly, good fit. The fun is with the paint job. Have fun!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

It's sitting in the closet. Like Veedubb said, looks like a pretty straight forward build.
I did build the little "grey" that came with it, though...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks, it looks like a great kit.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Personally, I thought the kit was a rip-off.

The claim that it has an interior borders on false advertising. The so-called interior is a big piece of plastic for the floor with a couple of poorly molded chairs and a couple of little gizmos.

In essence, the kit is two big pieces of plastic: a top and a bottom. Paint it silver and it's supposed to be a flying saucer. In that repect, it's an acceptable flying saucer model. But I was quite miffed at paying money for a two-piece kit that has all of the imagination you'd expect from a pair of hubcaps taped together.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

In painting this kit, which seems better?

-Chrome paint the outside?
-Chrome paint the inside, the kit being clear plastic?
-Paint around the windows and leave them clear/see-thru?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

What's a Fling Saucer? 

Heiki, I've got one of these kits and although i haven't built it, I've debated the same thing.

I think it would look better painted on the outside. There is not much detail on the interior, so the next decision is whether to leave all the arch windows unpainted or just some of them. I think that supposedly, the arches become clear in flight mode so if you want to reproduce that mode then all window arches should be left unpainted. 

Alternatively, I thought about leaving two or three of the window arches on one half of the saucer clear and painting the other half of the thing a solid silver. That way you can display the ship as a traditional flying saucer and spin it around to display some of the interior, although it may be a bit dark to see inside.

Huzz


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> What's a Fling Saucer?
> 
> Huzz


 It's a design for non-powered saucers. This takes the high cost of installing engines and exchanges it for the very low cost of a single band of rubber stretched over two tree stumps. Once the saucer is in place, the band is released making it "fling" across the sky. Unfortunately, the landings are a bit rough sometimes.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Brent, there's a problem to your logic. You're not acknowledging that the design was based on true eye-witness reports from Bob Lazar. If that's what Lazar said was in the saucer, then by god, that's what was _in_ there! 

Surely you pay top dollar for technically correct aircraft kits - just think of this as the same thing...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

does it have landing legs or does it look like it does on the box ?


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Nope -no gear. Hung it from my son's ceiling.

Fling saucer - isn't that a Frisbee? :>)


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Its a great kit,and can be painted so that half of it can be left transperent,so you can see the interior.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

is it molded in clear plastic ? anyone have any build up pictures of it ?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

If I remember the top saucer is clear and no pics,I built it when it first came out,displayed it at the hobby shop where I worked and it sold within two weeks.i have another in storage to build.


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Top and bottom are both molded in clear plastic. I've got one around here that I built years ago when the kit first came out. Excellent fit but very simplistic. Frankly, I think it works best as the core piece of a kitbash project.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

clear top and bottom, that has some possibilities.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

we used to call it the salad bowl kit. I painted the INSIDE silver, and painted the lil grays flat light gray and the teeny eyes gloss black. I think it's in the background of that Jupiter collection in my garage...


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Can't see it - must be a stealth salad bowl. Or you really did fling it! 

Y'know, I recall thinking that drawings of the thing that come with the kit looked very elegant despite the simple interior. I think that may be due to the arch windows around the upper section which to my mind are reminiscent of a series of cathedral windows.

Perhaps one could emphasize that by painting the top hull a silver of your choice on the outside while leaving the arches clear. 

You could leave it like that. Or, you could paint some of the arches a different shade of silver, on the inside of the hull. That way they would stand out nicely. You could also leave the three arches at what passes for a cockpit area clear to display some interior detail.

Huzz


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

i see it back there on the shelf between the jupiter 2's, hw MANY Jupiter 2's do you have ? by the way, that 4 footer is OUTSTANDING !!!!!! can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yep, it's on the top shelf of the black bookcase in the background, sitting between two Jupiter 2's. Go straight up from the 409 spray bottle that's on the table in the foreground.

Yes, it's a pretty sizeable kit. No, it's not particularly detailed. Yes, the entire hull is molded in clear plastic, so scratchbuilding/kitbashing definitely has possibilities. If you're a fan of "Ed Wood" style 50's flying saucers and it doesn't cost you too much, get one. If you're looking to be dazzled by the most amazing kit you've ever seen, look elsewhere.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

The very nice two-footer on the same table as the 409: is that a Lunar, SFM, or ?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Lunar Models. It's now partially dismantled to do some support frame installation. The 4 foot job only has the front winder cut out and the edges of the fusion core cleaned up. As soon as the former fiance'(wicked witch of the South) has packed up n split, I'll start work on it.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Y3a said:


> Lunar Models. It's now partially dismantled to do some support frame installation. The 4 foot job only has the front winder cut out and the edges of the fusion core cleaned up. As soon as the former fiance'(wicked witch of the South) has packed up n split, I'll start work on it.


 make sure she doesn't tamper with the Jupiter 2's to get even


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I've got one of those saucers in my stash. The one with the Grey model included. I got it mostly out of curiousity, but wasn't curious enough at the time to open it up. Maybe someday, though!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

with no landing gear, how did they want you to display it ?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

*Details of
Space Ship 
Operational Specifications**</FONT> 

by BOB LAZAR Photos courtesy of 
Above Top Secret
and Bob Lazar.com*





Perhaps the most researched and well-known "flying saucer" known to the world of Ufology is the so-called "Sports Model" which physicist Bob Lazar came into contact with while working at the S-4 facility at Area 51 in Nevada. These are not "models" but the real thing. 

The dimensions of the "Sports Model" are 16 feet tall and 52 feet, nine inches in diameter. The exterior skin of the disc is metal and coloring similar to unpolished stainless steel. The craft sits on its belly when its not energized. The entry hatch is located on the upper half of the disc, with just the bottom portion of the door wrapping around the center lip of the disc. 

The disc is one of nine, given to the American government in an "exchange" program in the early 1970's. The makers of the craft and providers of the fuel, Element 115, were from the Zeta Reticuli star system. What we exchanged for the technology is not known. A back engineering program began in 1979 of the remaining hardware and technology. 









*Another view of craft in flight*








*Inside lab where the space craft is stored*












*Cutaway view of craft 

Inside The Space Craft 

The interior of the disc is divided into three levels. The lower level is where the three gravity amplifiers and their wave guides are located. These are the integral components of the propulsion system that are used to amplify and focus the gravity A wave. 

The Reactor is located directly above the three gravity amplifiers on the center level and is in fact centered between them. The reactor is a closed system which uses the Element 115 as its fuel. The element is also the source of the gravity-A wave which is amplified for space/time distortion and travel. 

The Center level of the disc also houses the control consoles and seats, both of which were too small and too low to the floor to be functional for adult human beings. The walls of the center level are all divided into archways. At one point in time, when the disc was energized, one of the archways became transparent and you could see the area outside of it just as if the archway was a window. 

When Lazar was shown the disc, something incredible happened, of which current technology could not produce. A form of writing which was unlike any alphabetic, scientific, or mathematical symbols Lazar had ever seen, began to appear on the one side of the transparent archway. Lazar was never given access to the upper level of the disc so what the porthole-like areas are can't be illustrated, but they're definitely not portholes. 



The Reactor 

The power source is a reactor which uses Element 115 as its fuel. In this reactor Element 115 is used as a target and is bombarded with protons in a small, highly sophisticated particle accelerator. When a proton fuses into the nucleus of an atom of Element 115, it is transmuted and becomes an atom of Element 116. Although we too can transmute elements here on earth, it is typically not done in this fashion, or at anywhere near this level of efficiency. As soon as each atom of 115 is transmuted into 116, it immediately decays and produces a radiation unlike that which we normally observe in nuclear decay. Each atom of Element 116 decays and releases two antiprotons (anti-hydrogen), a form of antimatter. Antimatter can be produced in particle accelerators here on earth, but only in minute quantities and only stored for short periods of time. 

The flux of antimatter particles produced in the reactor are channeled down an evacuated, tuned tube (which keeps it from contacting with the matter that surrounds it) and reacted with a gaseous matter target. This Total Annihilation reaction is the most efficient and energetic nuclear reaction there is. The more familiar nuclear reactions are Fission, producing energy from the splitting of atoms as used in nuclear reactors & atomic bombs, and Fusion, the fusing or combining of atoms (typically hydrogen nuclei) to release even more energy. Fusion is the reaction that powers the sun and other stars and is what gives hydrogen bombs their "punch". These two more common nuclear reactions are dwarfed by the power and efficiency of the annihilation reaction used in the alien reactor. 

The reaction between the gaseous matter target and the antimatter particles produces a continuous release of tremendous amounts of heat. This heat is converted directly into electricity by the use of a thermionic Generator. The Thermeonic generator used in this reactor is so efficient, that there is no detectable waste heat produced. This is an apparent violation of one of the basic laws of thermodynamics. Similar, but not nearly as efficient or powerful, thermionic generators are used as power sources in our satellites and space probes. 

As amazing and efficient as all this seems, it is only secondary to the primary function of the reactor. The antiparticle flux emitted from the transmuting Element 115 is not the only energy radiated during operation. This is the point at which the gravity A wave is first produced. The gravity wave emitted by the 115 reaction appears on the hemisphere of the reactor, propagating up the tuned waveguide in a fashion very similar to the way microwaves behave. All of the actions and reactions inside the reactor are orchestrated perfectly like a tiny little ballet, and in this manner, the reactor provides an enormous amount of power used to amplify the gravity A wave so it can cause the requisite space/time distortion for space travel. (See Interstellar Travel)


- GJS
*​


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks batman


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Ya know, secret UFO research done by a guy named "Bob Lazar" sounds almost as credible as, well, military intelligence from a guy named "Curveball".


----------

